# Paddy Wagon



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I picked up this kit at a thrift store. I stripped the gold plating as this was rather unevenly done with one side being shiny and the other almost non-existent. I ended up doing those parts in Alclad Pale Gold. I also decided to wire up the engine, add an ignition module to the dash, and add carburetors. Honestly, I had no idea how that kit-only engine could possibly run without spark and fuel. Finally, I decided to paint it in French Blue instead of the black called for in the instructions. The decals were horrible and required not only a coating of decal film over them before starting, but then lots of work just to get them to lay down. I finally gave up and I'm calling this done. It's not fancy by any means, but it was something different for me - my first show car. 





































The engine










Comfy spot for the bad guys










and one last pic of the engine - it is the centerpiece of this car, after all


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I remember having all of the Tom Daniels' show rod models when I was a kid. Mine never looked this good though! Nicely done!

Found this link to the possible origin of the term "Paddy Wagon". Kind of interesting...

http://www.tomdaniel.com/85_kits/85_kits_pages/paddy_wagon.html


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking build there Scott!!!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Nice one! I like the blue and gold paint scheme they work well together. Well done! How's the wrist healing?


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. 

I got to take the cast off four weeks ago, but still had a brace keeping it still because the scaphoid bone was not healing well. The brace finally came off on Friday. Ten weeks of being immobile has created issues with getting any movement, but I'm working it as best I can. I'm hoping it won't be too much longer before I can use it like normal again. Thanks for asking.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Great looking Paddy Wagon !!! I remember this model from many years ago. But mine never came close to looking this good.
Great Job :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I'd love to find a set of those cross rams for a Mopar build! The ole Paddy Wagon looks GREAT in blue! YEARS ago, I had a black one! (I still do have a BUNCH of those gold plated valve covers), and I think the air cleaners!!!!! A single set of the air cleaners, but I think 3 sets of the valve covers!

NICE work! VERY clean, air brushed or rattle can? Either way, Nicely done!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. My wife built one in black a few years back, but I wanted to do something different. The paint was the Testor's French Blue in a rattle can.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

scottnkat said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I got to take the cast off four weeks ago, but still had a brace keeping it still because the scaphoid bone was not healing well. The brace finally came off on Friday. Ten weeks of being immobile has created issues with getting any movement, but I'm working it as best I can. I'm hoping it won't be too much longer before I can use it like normal again. Thanks for asking.


I shattered my right wrist 4 years ago falling on an icy driveway in the mountains during February. It was borderline as to whether or not I'd need screws inserted. Luckily I ddin't. 6 weeks in a cast then 12 weeks of physical therapy after that to get my frozen wrist to move. The first week of physical therapy was NOT pleasant with the therapist using all her weight to force my wrist back and forth. OOOOOoph! It got progressivley easier after that so hang in there.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

oken bones or well any broken parts are never fun! I last year, had a broken right hand, (and yes, I am right handed) and that was from a fall also....Not easy to deal with I learned of other ways to occupy my time till it was healed. 

At first they thought I may have needed pins as well, and it turned out I didn't but that was a scare to say the least, I've broken many bones over the years and its not fun on any one of those times but that one time, you hear that you need pins, then you just got the worst case scenario.

But I got into drawing on the computer, with MS Paint to pass the time, and I think, it taught me a bunch on how to cope.

Good to see all is well here, modeling after-all takes BOTH hands whether your right or left handed!


----------

